# Cigar Time!



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Took the wife out this morning and stocked up on bait for future offshore trips. Managed to black the live well out of cigar minnows within about two hours. Action was non stop for the most part. Was a blast for what it was. Catch ‘em’ up y’all.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where did you go and what were you using? We're going out for the cig run this week.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

lastcast said:


> Where did you go and what were you using? We're going out for the cig run this week.


The Mass and using sabiki rig.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> The Mass and using sabiki rig.


How far did you have to go to find the Mass?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We were able to get about 30 last week at the Mass. They were hard to find and on the bottom. Pulled them up one at a time on #6 Sibiki. We were there at the tail end of an incoming tide so they should have been there. They were really big too.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody else ever squid tip their sabiki?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How did the bait boat guy (god rest his soul) catch them in such numbers? They sure are expensive when store-bought and the quality has been absolute crap lately. I would love to get some in the freezer


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> How did the bait boat guy (god rest his soul) catch them in such numbers? They sure are expensive when store-bought and the quality has been absolute crap lately. I would love to get some in the freezer


Big heavy cast nets.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> How did the bait boat guy (god rest his soul) catch them in such numbers? They sure are expensive when store-bought and the quality has been absolute crap lately. I would love to get some in the freezer


Chum and castnets


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> Chum and castnets at night with lights



Fixed


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Fixed


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will say this Steve-0, you and I both know that is hard work, nobody in this day and time wants that kinda work.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I will say this Steve-0, you and I both know that is hard work, nobody in this day and time wants that kinda work.


Yep just saw the Orange Beach bait boat is for sale


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> Yep just saw the Orange Beach bait boat is for sale


If we were younger I would say you and I do it but I am to old for that.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We would all be stacked up around that blue boat in front of the Coast Guard station, waiting our turn to stuff $20's in his dip net. He was a hard working man, and I miss the resource.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

He was a good guy and had a rough go of it after his son passed away. He took that really hard.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I miss Tony, he was a great HARD working fellah.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we are going to try Saturday night around the Mass. I will report back.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> He was a good guy and had a rough go of it after his son passed away. He took that really hard.


Didn't he fall off his boat one time and have to either swim to shore or be rescued?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a great idea! Too ruff to fish offshore? Just bait fish inshore. Take the kids! Should be fun.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Didn't he fall off his boat one time and have to either swim to shore or be rescued?


Someone on the forum has a story, I have seen it before. Somehow he ended up in the gulf and was picked up. Was frantic to get back to the boat. Apparently had a huge wad of cash on the boat from the weekend's work.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Corpsman said:


> Anybody else ever squid tip their sabiki?


all the time for us


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> Anybody else ever squid tip their sabiki?


If you cut fish bites really small they work well, and don't pull off easy as squid. I catch 6 or 7 pinfish on 1 fish bite bait. Haven't tried them on cigars. Cigs usually hit the bare sabiki.


----------

